# New Ashton Savoy - seal and quality concerns!



## michaelpatrick (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've heard nothing but good things about Ashton Savoys, especially here. It's been time for a new humidor for quite some time and I found a great deal on a large 100-count Teak Savoy that I picked up from Cigar Manor for $123 and free shipping. It arrived yesterday and although I was generally quite impressed by its aesthetics and its passing of the 'whoosh' test, I did find a few problems that give me concern about its quality and its seal. 

As for quality: First, the tray has a chip along its side. Second, there is a small dent on the backside of the humidor near its hinge. Third, there is a small chip on the wood inside of the humidor. Fourth, the cheap hygrometer it came with has a pretty serious chip on the gold plastic ring.

As for seal: Like I said, it passed the whoosh test like a charm. I also performed a dollar bill test with a piece of printer paper, and while the paper wasn't stuck, it was definitely met with a good amount of resistance. But, being the obsessed chap that I am, I also conducted the flashlight test which, unfortunately, the Savoy failed. While there wasn't an overwhelming amount of light passing through the box, I could definitely see light along a good portion of the hinged side of the box, as well as along the corner and part of the connecting side of the humidor. 

Now, with respect to concerns over quality, I understand that this is a China-made box and I got a great deal on it so I probably shouldn't complain too much, but really?! I'd ask Cigar Manor for a replacement but they are sold out and I really don't want to wait...

With regard to the seal, I thought it would be best to season the box using HnT's method. I figure that doing so might cause the wood to expand and close the gap that the flashlight test exposed. And, seasoning it will really be the only way to properly check the seal because, after all, a little bit of air flow is a good thing... I'm just at the point where I reached about 76% humidity with a sponge so I've placed my beads and some almost-empty Boveda packs in to help stabilize things, and will check again tomorrow night to see if things are regulating... Soon, I should be able to see if the box holds stead RH.

All this being said, I am still new to cigar smoking and would love some input from you all with respect to my concerns, but also how I've proceeded. Do you think that a little bit of light leakage is okay? Should I flip out over the fact that my new humidor is dented and chipped? Damn I wish I had money for a nice Waxing Moon!!!

Thanks everyone,

Mike


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Mike,

Of course, all this is my opiion. I consider my self to be pretty green still. A wood box will breath, even with great seals. The dents and dings wouldn't bother me as far as cosmetics. If it was hit hard enough to do that damage, what has been compromised, that isn't easily visable? If I were starting over, I don't think I would get a wood humi. Plastic is so much cheaper and less maintenance. That being said, I would at least get a replacement. It will only be new once and you didn't mention getting scratch/dent/demo pricing. In the mean time, you can pick up a small food container (tupperdor) for literally a couple of bucks. In a years time 98% of folk wish they had bought bigger storage. You can start getting a stash of sticks going. If you don't like it, or don't want to continue using it once you get your wood humi replacement, use it for food, or overflow, or infused. Just my two cents.


----------



## michaelpatrick (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the response.

I've used the tupperdor method for quite some time and was then gifted a cheapo humidor that held decent RH up until about two months ago. The reason for why I opted for a new humidor this time is because it allows for better aging and aesthetically, it's much more pleasing.

I also agree with your point about issues that cannot be seen. I think I'm going to continue seasoning it and use the dry weather right now to put it to the test once I get my sticks in it. If there appears to be any issues, I will get right on the phone with the supplier. I think I will also reach out to them regardless to see if they can refund me some of my money given the fact that I basically bought a 'seconds' humidor...

Mike


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

michaelpatrick said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I'vI will get right on the phone with the supplier. I think I will also reach out to them regardless to see if they can refund me some of my money given the fact that I basically bought a 'seconds' humidor...
> 
> Mike


 Ive used Savoy humidors for years. They are the only humidors that I use , except for my cabinets. I trust and depend on them. I have always purchased them from Holts directly, or on occasion they have sent me free ones. Yes they are imports, but not a cheap crap import. There is some care in their construction, and perfectly suitable for their intentioned use. I use heart felt beads and nary a problem. My favorite is a medium pear wood that holts sent out to me for free about five years ago. Any questions just ask, 
Jerry


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

veteranvmb said:


> Ive used Savoy humidors for years. They are the only humidors that I use , except for my cabinets. I trust and depend on them. I have always purchased them from Holts directly, or on occasion they have sent me free ones. Yes they are imports, but not a cheap crap import. There is some care in their construction, and perfectly suitable for their intentioned use. I use heart felt beads and nary a problem. My favorite is a medium pear wood that holts sent out to me for free about five years ago. Any questions just ask,
> Jerry


Hi how do you use the heart felt beads? Do you get rid of the humidification device that the Savoy comes with?

I am looking into buying a Savoy for someone as a gift as their first humidor, and can't decide whether to get a glass-top savoy, a small bubinga, or one that is prefitted for Boveda packs. The only problem I see with that is that the Boveda packs could get pricey over time.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome...avoid any glass tops, they're pretty, but notoriously leaky..

Boveda packs can be recharged with a little distilled water and some Tupperware. 

The foam could mold over time, so it's best removed. As for heartfelt beads unless it's a cabinet, lots of storage, I advise Boveda. The take up quite a bit less space. Since beads need to be moistened you can't put them directly next to or on top of cigars like Boveda packs.

When you buy the humidor you may want to spend a couple more bucks on a Boveda seasoning pack and a digital hygrometer. He or she will appreciate it later.

Also give them the Puff site address. We'll gladly answer any questions they may have. Plus if they enjoy cigars enough to have a humidor, then it's a great place to collect info and hang with like minded people.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

ssr42 said:


> Hi how do you use the heart felt beads? Do you get rid of the humidification device that the Savoy comes with?
> 
> I am looking into buying a Savoy for someone as a gift as their first humidor, and can't decide whether to get a glass-top savoy, a small bubinga, or one that is prefitted for Boveda packs. The only problem I see with that is that the Boveda packs could get pricey over time.


You could also give a tupperdor with Boveda packs and the remaining money in sticks inside. I'd personally prefer that gift and feel it's a great newbie starter gift. A cheaper humidor can be more hassle to someone new to cigars and might turn them off if it causes problems.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> You could also give a tupperdor with Boveda packs and the remaining money in sticks inside. I'd personally prefer that gift and feel it's a great newbie starter gift. A cheaper humidor can be more hassle to someone new to cigars and might turn them off if it causes problems.


Those of us that are into this "hobby" understand the virtue of Tupperware. But to a "NORMAL" person I can see how giving or receiving Tupperware filled with random sticks might not seem well thought out.

Me, you, most of us would love it, but if I didn't already know that it was a great idea. I'd think the person had the tobacconist pick out some sticks and sealed em in something from last thanksgiving.

They'll love the humi. If it doesn't work they'll have a nice storage accessory box and will learn the ease of tupperdors from the forum, if they choose to join.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies anyone. Does anyone know anything about Craftsman's Bench vs Savoy as far as quality?

Heard good things about both.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

ssr42 said:


> Thanks for the replies anyone. Does anyone know anything about Craftsman's Bench vs Savoy as far as quality?
> 
> Heard good things about both.


I have a Savoy but not a regular line one. I think the best cheaper humidor I've seen that is actually supposed to be good quality is the one Winsor had a line on a while back. The Salvador. It was in this thread, I doubt he still has that deal but I'd check into the humidor anyway.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-129-plus-shipping-while-inventory-holds.html


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

ssr42 said:


> Thanks for the replies anyone. Does anyone know anything about Craftsman's Bench vs Savoy as far as quality?
> 
> Heard good things about both.


Both the Craftsmens Bench & Savoy are made in China. Craftsmens Bench is a JC Newman Brand, with life time warranty. Friend bought a Craftmen Bench that leaked. Called JC Newman in Tampa, and it was replaced with no problem.

Neptune Cigar has Craftsmens Bench a a fair price, and if you hit a good sale, your save even more.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@ForceofWill is right. @WinsorHumidors CT's boxes are quality heirloom furniture. It depends on the time frame before the birthday. If he doesn't have any pre-made it could be an issue. It's not a 1 week process. But if it's not a factor he'll give you a beautiful, pre seasoned, custom humidor . Hopefully he catches these mentions and chimes into the conversation.

He won't steer you wrong. If he doesn't have what you're looking for he'll point in the right direction.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I would never ever buy a Savoy, as I heard a rumor their warranty was 90 days. So I picked up the telephone and called Ashton-Savoy and spoke with someone (a lady) in their customer service. I put the question to her what was a Savoy Humidor Warranty? I felt like I put her on the spot, and she did not really want to reply. Finally with some diplomatic pushing I got 90 days. I said than you for your honesty, and your company really stand behind their products..............NOT. Than hung up.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I would never ever buy a Savoy, as I heard a rumor their warranty was 90 days. So I picked up the telephone and called Ashton-Savoy and spoke with someone (a lady) in their customer service. I put the question to her what was a Savoy Humidor Warranty? I felt like I put her on the spot, and she did not really want to reply. Finally with some diplomatic pushing I got 90 days. I said than you for your honesty, and your company really stand behind their products..............NOT. Than hung up.


How long did you expect them to warranty an item that can be ruined by misuse? 90-days is more than I'd expect!

We constantly try to warn people here on Puff about the risk of wood warping causing seals to fail from wiping down their new humidors too aggressively rather than using slow, passive seasoning. I'm sure humidor manufacturers/vendors get more than enough returns due to "user error" without extending coverage indefinitely.

As for abusing customer service ladies on the phone, well, I thought BOTL's aspired to be better than that!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> How long did you expect them to warranty an item that can be ruined by misuse? 90-days is more than I'd expect!
> 
> We constantly try to warn people here on Puff about the risk of wood warping causing seals to fail from wiping down their new humidors too aggressively rather than using slow, passive seasoning. I'm sure humidor manufacturers/vendors get more than enough returns due to "user error" without extending coverage indefinitely.
> 
> As for abusing customer service ladies on the phone, well, I thought BOTL's aspired to be better than that!


+1 to that. I work in an industry where products are often not "defective" but things break due to "user error". I understand standing behind one's product, but it's not always that black and white.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> How long did you expect them to warranty an item that can be ruined by misuse? 90-days is more than I'd expect!
> 
> We constantly try to warn people here on Puff about the risk of wood warping causing seals to fail from wiping down their new humidors too aggressively rather than using slow, passive seasoning. I'm sure humidor manufacturers/vendors get more than enough returns due to "user error" without extending coverage indefinitely.
> 
> As for abusing customer service ladies on the phone, well, I thought BOTL's aspired to be better than that!


JC Newman's Warranty is lifetime. That is the reason I recomended Diamond Crown or Craftsmenns Bench.

The famous L.L. Beans Company that has been around offer a simple warranty on everything they sell. If you hate it, it breaks, if you break it, if for an reason you have a problem. Send it back to Bean, they will fix it, replace it, or refund your money. V Yopur choice, and Bean has been doing it over 100 years.

I did not about the lady, just got her to finally admit they warranty. Had she given an honest with the first question about what is the warranty. I would not have had to dig it out of her.

Maybe you should be upset with how Ashton Savoy is shall we say not straight forward & honest.

Your are correct about how Warp aegis talked about all the time on Puff,about wood warps, but the entire population of cigar smokers don't read Puff, if they did they would know about warping.

I wish I had a dollar for ever time I heard a B & M clerk tell a customer to season their humidor with a "wet rag" a sure way to get warping.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> +1 to that. I work in an industry where products are often not "defective" but things break due to "user error". I understand standing behind one's product, but it's not always that black and white.


Xikar the lighter, cutter, and accessory people are like L.L. Bean, simple lifetime warranty. Send in the defective item, they repair or replace it.

Customer service does not get better then that. Maybe they Xikar like L.L. Bean see the advertising value (free advertising) in their policies. Buying repete customer, and referral customers.

Some companies after sale warranty is like a gold, other it is only words on paper, that will never ever be honored.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Xikar the lighter, cutter, and accessory people are like L.L. Bean, simple lifetime warranty. Send in the defective item, they repair or replace it.
> 
> Customer service does not get better then that. Maybe they Xikar like L.L. Bean see the advertising value (free advertising) in their policies. Buying repete customer, and referral customers.
> 
> Some companies after sale warranty is like a gold, other it is only words on paper, that will never ever be honored.


First off, you're not comparing the same product. That's like asking why a computer mouse isn't warrantied for 3 years like a CPU is. Second, a longer warranty does not always equal a better product. In the automotive world, KIA offers a 10 year warranty. Lexus is 4 years. Is the KIA a better product ? Is KIA's customer service automatically better ? Not necessarily.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I was trying to be helpful with the explaining the different warranties. Like I said JC Newman offers a life time warranty. To me if I was trying to decided upon one humidor verses the other I would choose Craftman Bench, or Diamond Crown over Savoy because of the warranty.

Having look at all three brands for quality of construction, finish, fit, and attention to minor details. JC Newman's products are the better in my eyes.

BTW I think KIA has come a long way since they first brought car to the US Market. Friend who is retired UAW is on his third KIA. He work for one of the big three 30 + years, and drives KIA because it is to him better built, and less problems.

I was just voicing my unbiased opinion for what I see, and know about quality & after sale warranties.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair enough, and I'm not saying that one is better than the other based on any warranty limits or not. Just saying that a 90 day warranty doesn't and shouldn't automatically mean that a product is good or bad, or should be bought or shouldn't. Keep in mind that warranty is one thing, but having that warranty honoured is a completely different thing.

And as a side note, I have heard that KIA makes a really good product..... I was just using that as an example of differences in warranty lengths.


----------

